

Feds Say It's Time to Cut Back on Fluoride in Drinking Water - jcater
http://www.npr.org/blogs/health/2015/04/27/402579949/feds-say-its-time-to-cut-back-on-fluoride-in-drinking-water

======
halviti
"The only documented risk of water fluoridation is fluorosis, and it is
primarily a cosmetic risk," says Barbara Gooch

Well technically we know that the pineal gland absorbs fluoride more readily
than any other part of the body.. but we don't yet know the total consequences
of messing with this crucial part of our endocrine system.

I'd much rather see this program discontinued than to err on the side of
ignorance.

~~~
subverting
Couldn't you theorize that messing with the natural endocrine system can lead
to the rise in feminized men, homosexuality and other gender confusion?

~~~
throwaway344
Well that phenomenon must go back thousands of years, given the fact that many
pre-modern civilizations involved such things.

~~~
shillster
Lead poisoning in the aqueduct system is one theory for the fall of the Roman
empire.

------
jakeogh
The voluntary consent of the human subject is absolutely essential.
[http://www.hhs.gov/ohrp/archive/nurcode.html](http://www.hhs.gov/ohrp/archive/nurcode.html)

